

Wikipedia's controversial video player coming soon - darshan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10289952-248.html

======
baddox
Am I alone in thinking that video won't really wouldn't be all that useful on
Wikipedia?

~~~
rdouble
It's certainly not going to be useful if they go with Ogg.

